# No Rhonda???



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2015)

How is there not a thread about it???
Who watched


----------



## malk (Dec 1, 2015)

she got kicked in the head..game over.....fight lasted 1 round and a bit......amateur as fvck.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 1, 2015)

Alot more happened than that


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2015)

she looked a bit fat in the mid section compared to last fight she had abs, so obviously she didn't put time in the gym, and she look winded and footwork was sloppy as fuck, I suspected she was drunk or on drugs, no focus


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2015)

..she made her money, it's time to walk away, still young, very cute , healthy & super rich...


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2015)

charley said:


> ..she made her money, it's time to walk away, still young, very cute , healthy & super rich...


is she rich? she was only getting a 65k purse. dont know what this last fight made but her opponents were getting more. IDK, I see sport celebs get quick money but arent very business savy. from my personal experience I can tell you that there is a click that gets brought on board that will drain your money. goes  something like this, you need a manager 20k, you need business manager to set up a business bank account and deposit large checks, you need a lawyer 25k to write your contract, you need a booking agent/ agency, you need a tour manager, sorry you have no money goodbye


----------



## charley (Dec 1, 2015)

she got a movie contract that may influence her desire to keep her looks, & supposedly she made several million with the ufc....


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 1, 2015)

looks like she makes 65k from the UFC per fight and 1mil, from pay per view. her net worth is 5 mil, dont know what the breakdown is for movies, and sponsors. 5 mil isnt that much when you consider how many people she will pay and taxes. I'm guessing she is probably not very savy with money, considering how seriously she took her training, your work ethic kinda spills over to all aspects of you life

http://richestcelebrities.blogspot.com/2015/08/ronda-rousey-net-worth.html


----------



## malk (Dec 1, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Alot more happened than that


yes one jabbed a lot and landed on the otherones chin everytime,just stood there getting a straight jab too
the face lol. I can post the round if you like.


----------



## malk (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2015)

The story is deep even tho she was clearly dominated


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> she looked a bit fat in the mid section compared to last fight she had abs, so obviously she didn't put time in the gym, and she look winded and footwork was sloppy as fuck, I suspected she was drunk or on drugs, no focus



She looked like a different person yea... she chased too much... has no idea how to counter punch


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sure we'll hear all the excuses in time. looks like she didnt respect holm enough to train or study her. that is all


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2015)

malk said:


>



bwahahaha!


----------



## Watson (Dec 3, 2015)

i dont like to encourage any activity that would give a woman more headaches.....


----------

